# Greyfriars Bobby was a scam?!



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Historian: Tale of Greyfriars Bobby is a Scam | Life With Dogs



Not sure whether I *want* to believe this???


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am gutted I have 2 DVD of it in case one gets damaged:crying::crying::crying:mind you the rat theory makes more sense


----------

